# New Border Crossing at Tijuana



## StevenO (Oct 18, 2012)

I crossed back into Mexico through the new lanes on the Mexico side for the first time last night. From a driver's perspective, it's a lot nicer. It appeared that they are geared up to make a LOT more secondary inspections. Instead of having the secondary inspections on the far left side, which made it easy to avoid getting called in by staying far right (inconvenient for them) the new first step in the secondary inspections is to pull to the center and park at an island.
There were hundreds of cars coming through smoothly but at 9:00 on a Tuesday night, the inspectors were looking tired and bored and they only had 2 cars in their +- 50 parking spaces.
If you want to make to the Ensenada Cuota (Ensenada toll road) turnoff, you'd better be on the R side before you cross. There's only one sign and it's right at the one turnoff so you only get one chance, you'd better get it right!
We missed the turn and had to navigate through Tijuana on the surface roads, that probably wasted 15 minutes.


----------

